# Time off approved but ignored??



## audiokid (Feb 23, 2020)

I put in a time off request about a month and a half ahead of when I need off. I will be out of town, and when I checked in MyTime, it said it was approved. They just posted the schedule for that week, and I'm scheduled my normal hours, my request was totally ignored, even though it was approved. What should I do?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 23, 2020)

It’s probably just a mistake, whoever makes your schedule probably overlooked it. Used to be you would need to talk to your TL/ETL, I guess these days you would talk to HR, but an HR person could tell you for sure. Good luck!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 23, 2020)

That's odd bc if it's approved you won't drop in for those days. My store is still talk to your ETL. Definitely a mistake but talk to someone in your store ASAP, do not wait until the day before.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 24, 2020)

You always tell your tl or etl that you put a time off request in & please approve it. Assume nothing.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 24, 2020)

Whats your posted schedule on the wall


----------



## JAShands (Feb 25, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That's odd bc if it's approved you won't drop in for those days. My store is still talk to your ETL. Definitely a mistake but talk to someone in your store ASAP, do not wait until the day before.


If n someone has a set schedule they’ll still drop in on approved vacation days. 🤷‍♀️

But having to delete their shift forces HR to make sure the (E)TL has it covered.


----------



## Staffwoman (Mar 4, 2020)

I'd go to hr and tell them. But, under no circumstances do you let Target put the burden of getting your shifts covered on you or say that if they aren't covered you are still responsible for them. My 2 cents.


----------



## JAShands (Mar 4, 2020)

If it’s your “normal hours” you probably have a set schedule and they simply didn’t delete the shifts. An approved vacation request will keep the system from populating a day for you, but it will not prevent a set schedule from populating.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 9, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That's odd bc if it's approved you won't drop in for those days.


You sure about that? lol


----------



## HRTMKendall (Mar 10, 2020)

audiokid said:


> I put in a time off request about a month and a half ahead of when I need off. I will be out of town, and when I checked in MyTime, it said it was approved. They just posted the schedule for that week, and I'm scheduled my normal hours, my request was totally ignored, even though it was approved. What should I do?


When TMs come to me with this issue I usually delete the shift and email the ETL/TL’s of the department a screenshot of the approved time off request and then I post the shift in the swap book. If it was approved the shift should be deleted and listed as an open shift.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 10, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> You sure about that? lol
> View attachment 9795


It looks like the person doing the schedule ignored the requested days off. Seeing that one of those shifts has an "x" next to it means they had to adjust the shift to an area in which you are not assigned.


----------



## HLGuy (Mar 10, 2020)

I had the same issue. My request was approved in MyTime Self Service, but I was scheduled on the last day of my vacation.

Sat down with ETL-HR as soon as I noticed. On her side, MyTime showed me as available, so there must have been some kind of glitch.


----------

